# Automatic ebikes



## fatblokish (8 Aug 2017)

"Automatic as in automatic gear changing" Not sure if these exist, but with cadence and torque sensors, coupled with Shimano Di2 (other brands available), I'd have thought automatic ebikes will soon be around.

Am I too late for a patent?


----------



## Oldfentiger (8 Aug 2017)

PIV chain drive would be easily do-able. Much simpler than derailleur type shifting. There would be a small efficiency penalty to compensate for.


----------



## sight-pin (8 Aug 2017)

Think i remember reading about an ebike with Di2 built into the hub or something, Not sure if it was an auto though, may of been a Raleigh ebike?


----------



## keithmac (8 Aug 2017)

Already here, the Raleigh Strada E Alfine DI2 has auto gearchange mode.

They did it last year iirc?.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2017)

Do some of kalkhoffs bikes have something similar? I might be wrong of course.


----------



## Pale Rider (9 Aug 2017)

keithmac said:


> Already here, the Raleigh Strada E Alfine DI2 has auto gearchange mode.
> 
> They did it last year iirc?.



It's a standard Alfine gear hub which is changed by electricity rather than a tensioned cable.

Not sure what the 'auto' function is, although I do know it will automatically drop into a lower gear when you come to rest.



welsh dragon said:


> Do some of kalkhoffs bikes have something similar? I might be wrong of course.



That will be the NuVinci constantly variable gear hub.

Some are manual in that you twist a twist grip a little bit to alter the ratio.

Some have a more fully automated, but still stepless, change.

Worth bearing in mind it's a standard bicycle component, but it hasn't caught on for push bikes because the hub is draggy.

The drag is also noticeable on an ebike - I've tried one - which doesn't matter quite so much, but it does reduce the range and the feel of it is a bit like riding through treacle.

http://www.nuvincicycling.com/en/products/harmony.html


----------



## keithmac (9 Aug 2017)

"For the Strada Electric we have combined the STEPS motor with Shimano's Alfine Di2 electronic hub gear, allowing you to shift gear using buttons rather than levers for a fast, smooth and precise change. This system also gives you the choice to set the bike to automatically shift gear based on the speed you're travelling and how fast you are pedalling to make sure you are always in the right gear. Torque, speed and cadence are monitored to automatically and smoothly shift to the right gear. The 400wh battery boasts a range of between 40 and 125km* dependent on the level of assistance selected."


----------

